# Would like to buy in Mexico



## RichardandPenny (Jun 30, 2009)

I just found this site and it looks very informative. Perhaps you'll can help. 
My wife and I are looking to find a retirement home in Mexico or another paradise.
We looked in the Yucatan area and there seems to be a lot of good deals on oceanfront. Are there places we should be looking that are higher elevation but still have ocean views? (with affordable prices?)
Thanks for your help.
Richard
Houston, TX


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Glad to hear that you find it helpful.
As you have probably noticed, the Yucatan is flat, making a mountain setting with an ocean view a rare thing. The west coast of Mexico would offer more possibilities of that nature. Please be sure that you really want to be near the ocean and the heat and humidity of the coasts. Most expats seem to settle in the interior highlands, between 5000 and 7000 feet above sea level, with the highest concentration at Lake Chapala (close to the Guadalajara airport with direct flights to Houston).


----------



## RichardandPenny (Jun 30, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome to the forum. Glad to hear that you find it helpful.
> As you have probably noticed, the Yucatan is flat, making a mountain setting with an ocean view a rare thing. The west coast of Mexico would offer more possibilities of that nature. Please be sure that you really want to be near the ocean and the heat and humidity of the coasts. Most expats seem to settle in the interior highlands, between 5000 and 7000 feet above sea level, with the highest concentration at Lake Chapala (close to the Guadalajara airport with direct flights to Houston).


Thanks for the quick response. We live on a lake in a community with Tennis and other activities. My wife was interested in the ocean but i think if i could find an area in the mountains with some waterfront or waterview that would work. Aside from the Progresso area I'm only familiar with the resort areas. 
Richard


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Progresso? There are towns with that name in most states in Mexico and, if you have only visited resort areas, you have not seen Mexico. Frankly, living in a resort area as a retired ex-pat would not be my cup of tea for several reasons. In the 'off season' much of the place would be either closed or so lacking in activity that it would be boring. Of course, the heat and humidity can be unbearable. We have friends who have tried living on the coasts but, after a year or three, they have returned to the highlands. Another consideration is the availability of at least some of the amenities that expats are accustomed to finding, like DSL, Cable, Shopping, International Airport, Imported goods, theaters, movies, medical care and world class hospitals, etc. We live half a day's drive from the Pacific Coast and can go there for winter visits. Meanwhile, we have everything we need, including tennis courts, parks, restaurants and Guadalajara, right here in Jalisco. Of course, there are many other choices, but the numbers of ex-pats here tell a story. Some, of course, will want to live away from other ex-pats and that can be easily accomplished here, while retaining accessibility to whatever you want or need.
Before making any decisions, I would suggest a driving tour of several areas in Mexico at different seasons. Enjoy!


----------



## RichardandPenny (Jun 30, 2009)

When is the best time to visit Lake Jalisco?

I know there are some really great buys on beachfront property in the Progresso/Merida area but you are right about the heat and humidity. Can you still get a good buy in the lake Jalisco area. From what i found on the mls it looked like you need to be in the $300K area.
Thanks again for your imput.
Richard


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is Lake Chapala, south of Guadalajara, capitol of the state of Jalisco. Listings by agents, especially online, will not be complete. They tend to show what they would prefer to sell. There are homes in all price ranges but the less expensive ones will be harder to find. The fact that the area is very popular and has such a good climate does tend to make home prices a bit more expensive to purchase or rent, yet there are bargains to be had if you are willing to spend the time and the footwork to look. As such, many people recommend renting for six months or a year so that you have time to 'stop, look and listen' as you get to know the area. That would be good advice for any move to a new, unfamiliar area.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

yucatan is a wonderfull area , BUT..... you would be on the hurricane alley ..... i would not buy something there if i was planning on living there year round.


----------



## RichardandPenny (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks to all of you


----------



## MexicoGolfer62 (May 27, 2009)

I was just about to say the same thing about weather (i.e. hurricanes) before I read your post mexliving!!! If you are looking for amenities and waterfront there are always the coasts that would take you a little bit East or West of where you currently reside in Texas. The moderator is right, there are alot of things that need to be taken into consideration when thinking about resort style living. After a few trips down to different areas in Mexico and talking to alot of the people on this site I hate to say it but my wife and I are total resort rats as we are lovingly called. I have found that Baja offers everything we want and more. I am from the West coast so this move naturally suits us the best. Have you looked in the Baja region? It would definitely be much less humid and more of a coastal enviroment. It is definitely worth looking into as some of the prices of the areas around us are less expensive than the area you were looking at in the 300k range.


----------

